# Kato Unitrack Layout



## Hoot24

About to dive into my first N scale layout and I am stumped trying to figure out the layout. I have been through the Kato site and a few others to get some ideas but ugh..... I'm overwhelmed. I think I'm trying to do to much in a 36/42" x 72" space. My wants are two main lines, yards to store both freight and commuter trains, and multiple levels with ups and overs outs and backs. Has anyone found any good track plan web sites where I can find all this and more in a track plan? Thanks for your help.


----------



## daveh219

You might check Model Railroader Mag. website. They have a layout page you can input some of your variables and they will give you the plan. Others here might suggest a computer layout program, but I'm more of the "wing it and swing it"..

Good luch


----------



## AmericanRailfan

Hoot24 said:


> About to dive into my first N scale layout and I am stumped trying to figure out the layout. I have been through the Kato site and a few others to get some ideas but ugh..... I'm overwhelmed. I think I'm trying to do to much in a 36/42" x 72" space. My wants are two main lines, yards to store both freight and commuter trains, and multiple levels with ups and overs outs and backs. Has anyone found any good track plan web sites where I can find all this and more in a track plan? Thanks for your help.


youtube.com/user/NscaleAddict. Here is an N scale modeller who seems to specialize in making the most out of very little space. It seems he does a lot of what you're asking for in small spaces. I, too, am looking to have a rather extravagant N scale layout. 


Of course, you could always step it down to Z scale hwell:


----------



## Gameboy900

Try Anyrail.


----------



## claybutler

*Kato Layout*

I used the Kato layout on their website called "Amherst 2005" it doesn't fulfill all your requirements e.g up and overs or large freight yards but it's definitely up to a three train main line and fits in your space envelope. I actually changed it slightly and increased the size to 45" x 76"


----------



## Hoot24

claybutler said:


> I used the Kato layout on their website called "Amherst 2005" it doesn't fulfill all your requirements e.g up and overs or large freight yards but it's definitely up to a three train main line and fits in your space envelope. I actually changed it slightly and increased the size to 45" x 76"


I saw the Amherst layout..... seems to be a tried and true layout. I might play around with that design a little bit to see what I come up with.


----------



## Hoot24

Well, I'm "all in" on the Amherst 2005 layout..... with slight modifications. After a busy summer, I am looking forward to more "train time". So with that said, so far the plan is in place, the benchwork is done, pink foam down, track bought and now I'm creating the yet to be named railroad. 

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/W8838h
http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/S52h9P


----------



## Hoot24

Created the western incline this weekend. The joint compound and paper towel method was easier than expected.


----------



## Hoot24

The early stages of making of "Sugar Mountain".


----------



## claybutler

Hoot24, 
Please keep me updated looks like it's really coming along nicely. 
Clay Butler


----------



## Johne230

Thats looking good I like the layout. I am in the planning stages of my first N scale layout and cant decide between Amherst and Manning Oaks,
or a variation of them. I to am using all Kato Equipment.


----------



## Hoot24

So I did a little carving with the pink stuff this weekend. I was pleasantly surprised by how easy the foam was to carve, as well as the results. I also painted and applied some ground foam to a small area in the back (can't see in the photo) to test out how things were going to look using what I have learned here. Very satisfied with the result.... Now I can't wait to do some more.


----------



## Hoot24

Johne230 said:


> Thats looking good I like the layout. I am in the planning stages of my first N scale layout and cant decide between Amherst and Manning Oaks,
> or a variation of them. I to am using all Kato Equipment.


I liked the Manning Oaks as well. I am pretty sure it was in my top 3 list when it came down to making the final decision. For me, it came down to 2 things.... First, I like the uniform look of longer straight yards with rolling stock or passenger trains stacked up. So the longer/straighter yard areas appealed to me in the Amherst. And second, I wanted a bridge or two on a straight away, not a curve. I'm sure you could fit this into the Manning Oaks, but to me the bridge location in the Amherst look good to me. 

Whichever way you, I am sure you will be happy. Both are great track plans for small spaces. Each one has a nice condensed mix of things.


----------



## Johne230

Hoot24 said:


> I liked the Manning Oaks as well. I am pretty sure it was in my top 3 list when it came down to making the final decision. For me, it came down to 2 things.... First, I like the uniform look of longer straight yards with rolling stock or passenger trains stacked up. So the longer/straighter yard areas appealed to me in the Amherst. And second, I wanted a bridge or two on a straight away, not a curve. I'm sure you could fit this into the Manning Oaks, but to me the bridge location in the Amherst look good to me.
> 
> Whichever way you, I am sure you will be happy. Both are great track plans for small spaces. Each one has a nice condensed mix of things.


I am still fooling around with both on paper. The mountain work looks good what size did you make the board.


----------



## markgrecco

What tool did you use to carve the mountain like that? It looks great.

Mark


----------



## Hoot24

markgrecco said:


> What tool did you use to carve the mountain like that? It looks great.
> 
> Mark


To create the boulder look and fine details, believe it or not, just a plain ole flatware kitchen knife. Sometimes I would just scratch the surface with it which (surprisingly) created a pretty uniform look, sometimes I would dig a little with it to take out a bigger chunks. For the basic shape of the 3 layer mountain, I used a homemade wire foam cutter. I could have just used a drywall saw or even a coping saw for the basic shape, but I liked the idea of having a hot wire for future foam projects.


----------



## Johne230

Hoot I noticed you have Katos powerpack are you using that to control your layout and are you wiring the track with the 2 track feeders thy show in the plan? I thought you would need two throttles to control both trains in this layout.


----------



## markgrecco

Hoot24 said:


> To create the boulder look and fine details, believe it or not, just a plain ole flatware kitchen knife. Sometimes I would just scratch the surface with it which (surprisingly) created a pretty uniform look, sometimes I would dig a little with it to take out a bigger chunks. For the basic shape of the 3 layer mountain, I used a homemade wire foam cutter. I could have just used a drywall saw or even a coping saw for the basic shape, but I liked the idea of having a hot wire for future foam projects.


I'll have to try that knife trick. I'm a little way off from that stage yet but I have been wondering how to easily contour the foam.

Thanks


----------



## Hoot24

Johne230 said:


> Hoot I noticed you have Katos powerpack are you using that to control your layout and are you wiring the track with the 2 track feeders thy show in the plan? I thought you would need two throttles to control both trains in this layout.


A good question.... that I do not really have an answer yet to. The "plan" is to wire the layout for DCC operation, but until I can afford a DCC system, I will use the Kato power pack you see and another transformer that I have laying around to operate two trains. I have about 8 track feeder drop points, with a couple more to buy/installed in the yard areas. Might be a little overkill, but from what I read, the more the merrier for DCC.


----------



## Johne230

Overkill is better then having dead spots after all is near completion. I am getting the 2 throttle mrc should be enough. I also have to get the Kato AC-DC converter for the switches. I actually started the bench work today will post some pictures in the other thread (A change of direction) I started on here.


----------



## Hoot24

Been a busy weekend for me. Sugar Mountain received some ground cover. My first attempt at providing details like this on a layout. Thanks to all the "you-tubers" for providing some basic techniques and methods.


----------



## Johne230

beautiful work!


----------

